# Suche Treiber für die gentoo-Installation

## Parziwall

Hallo Community,

das hier ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum.

Ich habe mich entschlossen gentoo zu installieren und benötige jetzt ein paar Treiber.

-WLAN

-HDD (Festplatten-Controller)

-LAN

-Grafik

[lspci]

spuckt bei folgendes aus

[...

Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+

Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3890 Prism GT/Prism Duette/ ISL3886 Prism javelin/Prism Xbow]

Die Befehle wgetpaste lsmod, wgetpaste lspci 

führen zu der Meldung /usr/bin/wgetpaste ...: No such file or directory

----------

## tomk

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## XMath

Moin,

also

1) wgetpaste ist nicht im normalen Fundus enthalten, wie du ja schon gemerkt hast.

Du musst es mittels 

```
emerge wgetpaste
```

 installieren.

2) Die fehlenden Treiber gehören in den Kernel (entweder integriert oder als Module).

Für die Netzwerkkarte von Realtek benötigst du den Treiber 8139TOO.

Für den WLAN Adapter müsste prism54-firmware passen, welche du mittels emerge installieren musst.

Für die Grafikkarte kommt es auf den Chiphersteller an 

Nvidia: emerge nvidia-drivers

ATI: Da gibt es mehrere zur Auswahl abhängig von deiner Karte (ati-drivers, xf86-video-ati).

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.

----------

## musv

lspci -n hier 

http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx

reinposten. Damit erhältst du die Module, die du dann im Kernel aktivieren solltest.

----------

